# Please Help!!! Cannot erase my CD-RW discs



## Peterpoos (Jun 20, 2009)

When I insert a CD-RW disc into my DVD\CD-RW Drive ( E ) a new window opens showing all the files etc that are on that CD.When I want to erase all the files on that CD,I go to Edit then Select All.This is where my problem starts,in that I no longer see the option of " ERASE THIS CD-RW " under the heading of CD Writing Tasks. All I see is " Write these files to CD "
Can anybody help me to retrieve/see this option of ERASE THIS CD-RW.
Thanking you in advance


----------



## Mason0704 (Jun 17, 2009)

ok something about CD-RW discs are they dont last to long anyways. Secondly try hitting the delete key, 3rd make sure your cd drive is re writable. 4th just dbl check to make sure that the cd u entered is a actual CD-RW also try going into my computer right click the cd DRIVE (E and if it isn't there we will look into it later

keep us posted


----------



## Peterpoos (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you for your suggestions Mason 0704. The discs are Rewriteable as is the drive.I've looked further into the contents of the discs. The files are either RAR or WIN ZIP and they all state that they are Read Only.I then placed a brand new TDK CD-RW disc ( just out of its wrapper ) into the drive.I then copied to CD a batch of jpg's,which when I looked at the Properties,there was no tick in the box for Read Only.After the files were copied to the CD,I placed the CD back in the drive.This time the Read Only box was ticked on each jpg.
Looking in my Windows XP for Dummies ( which I feel I am ) it states Read Only:Choosing this attribute allows the file to be read,but not deleted or changed in any way. So how do the files change attribute during the burning process. I look forward to your comments.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you format the disk you don't edit it

do it from your burning program i think it comes under tools from memory


----------



## Mason0704 (Jun 17, 2009)

you can edit the disk. are you not able to untick the read only check box when you right click the file/properties/general tab


----------



## Peterpoos (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you for your help in resolving my problem.I have since copied the contents of the CD-RW's onto my PC hard drive.I then let my CLICKFREE save them onto its harddrive to free up space on my PC. I have now disposed of the CD-RW's. I do not intend to use CD-RW's again. There are a few articles on the Microsoft support site i.e.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308421 to help people with the Read only problem. I would now like to close this thread down.Once again,thank you to the two members who have tried to help me resolve this problem.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i use them mainly to update ms beta to the newer version i find usb sticks the better option for the rest


----------

